# Deer # 3 for a swamper



## robert carter (Oct 2, 2016)

Made a very short hunt after Church today . 20 minutes to be close. 13 yard shot and 25 yard recovery. Notice the shot placement Dendy...keep practicing..lol.RC


----------



## JBranch (Oct 2, 2016)

That Buffalo sure is growing on you.  Congrats RC.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 2, 2016)

I gotta admit Dendy talked me in to the Buffalo. Its a fine bow.RC


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 2, 2016)

Way to go yall done fired me up, done strung my big Jim bow up! Looks like hem Tree Sharks are growing on you.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 2, 2016)

Well done RC, great shot!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 2, 2016)

Good work RC!!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 3, 2016)

Great job, congrats


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 3, 2016)

He'll get there RC. He's struggling now.

Awesome shooting!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 3, 2016)

Good shooting RC.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 3, 2016)

Very Nice. Congrats!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 3, 2016)

Gettem Swamper


----------



## tee p (Oct 3, 2016)

Good shootin


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 3, 2016)

Don't get much better than that!


----------



## smokeeater465 (Oct 3, 2016)

Good gravy that guy is a killer!!!


----------



## broadhead (Oct 3, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 4, 2016)

RC, on fire!! What's your bow setup driving those sharks? Awesome, shot


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 4, 2016)

Well Robert, you killed a deer & saved ones life. Was reading your post yesterday afternoon in the stand when a doe caught me putting my phone up. Congratulations on the kill & great shot!  Keep them coming.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 4, 2016)

Congrats. No pink arrow this time?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 5, 2016)

51@27 With around 530 grain arrow. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 5, 2016)

Stack 'em up swamper. Good thing you didn't pay any attention to the shooting lesson I gave you while I was down there.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 6, 2016)

Good shooting as always ole swamper!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Great shot Mr. Robert.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 23, 2016)

Good deal.  

Lightened up the photo a bit.


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 24, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------

